
Generating Music Using GANs and Deep Learning - Agrodotus
https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.08292
======
TheOtherHobbes
I'm baffled by this paper. They appear to be trying to generate music from
broad musical gestures caught on video. They seem surprised that you can't
train a network to synthesize good music from a statistical map of sounds and
gestures.

This makes as much sense as using a video of the postures of a developer at
work as a training set, combined with code output, and then wondering why this
doesn't generate useful apps when fed by a live posture csm.

Am I missing something?

~~~
dman
You are missing the the magic word "deep" in the title. I was looking at
Nvidias GPU conference session lineup recently, it was hilarious how many
talks had the words "deep learning" in the title.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Why would that be hilarious?

NVIDIA GPUs are the primary platform where Deep Learning training and
inference is being done. Not only that, NVIDIA is making that the core of what
they do

~~~
edge17
It's getting a lot of press for sure, but most of their profit (by a large
margin) still comes from gaming

------
setrofim_
Reminds me of:

here was a whole chain of separate departments dealing with proletarian
literature, music, drama, and entertainment generally. Here were produced
rubbishy newspapers containing almost nothing except sport, crime and
astrology, sensational five-cent novelettes, films oozing with sex, and
sentimental songs which were composed entirely by mechanical means on a
special kind of kaleidoscope known as a versificator.

\-- George Orwell, 1984

------
du_bing
Any open source code released? I am very interested to have a try!

~~~
virmundi
I doubt it. This is academia. When discussing releasing the code to prove that
the researchers did what they said, I was told that I was unreasonable and
should just trust people. If that worked, my house would run on cold fusion
and my hybrid would fly.

Edit: science requires reproducing. Opening the code is literally enabling
reproduction. When researchers refuse to do that, they refuse to be
scientists. I find this especially irksome when there are public funds used NG
the researchers.

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
The thing is that anything ever published in a paper represents a _claim_ :
the researchers claim that they have achieved something. You may choose to
trust the claim to be true, or not- or you may try to reproduce the results if
you need to do so for some reason (for instance, because you want to use them
in your own work). Until you have convinced yourself that something is true,
you can't be expected to believe it just because someone else -anyone else-
says it is.

This is true even for theoretical papers with mathematical proofs and the
like. I don't think this is a very controversial opinion. I've often seen
reports in the (mostly popular) press starting with "such and such team
_claims_ to have solved such-and-such longstanding problem in a new paper
released..." etc.

In the popular press we tend to see claims made in papers reported as an
absolute fact: "These Danish boffins trained a deep managerial neural pixie
network to recognise the sex of starfish" etc. The point that the paper
reports the team's own results as the team understands them and that other
teams may have a different interpretation of the same results, is often lost
in the translation.

The best outlets often include a few opinions from researchers not involved in
the work- I tend to trust those better.

~~~
mijoharas
One thing I've noticed more with science journalists (which I greatly approve
of) is that they seem as a whole to have taken to heart the "get a quote from
a researcher who wasn't involved in the study" mantra, so that it's rare to
see an article without a "says x who was not involved in the research" line.

------
cs702
Yet another example of generative adversarial networks learning mindbogglingly
complicated functions, in this case, a function that takes an image of a
person playing an instrument and produces sounds made by that instrument, and
another function that does the opposite (i.e., generates an image of a person
playing an instrument from a sound sample).

Very cool.

------
mijoharas
Do they not have links to the audio generated anywhere?

